# Stanchion for a nubian and a nigerian dwarf.



## sodamancer (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to build a stanchion and was about to get going on it....but the two goats i am getting are drastically different in size. a nubian boer mix and a nigerian dwarf.  Will [http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html]this plan[/url] work? or are there modifications i need to make.  thanks.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 16, 2013)

My neighbor has a nubian and she built the same stanchion from fiasco farm. If you expect your nubian/boer cross is bigger than a typical nubian, maybe you can make the platform a bit longer?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 16, 2013)

It absolutely will work, I built it.  My Nigerian Dwarf wether loves to get in the stanchon, because he gets a treat, then he gets his feet trimmed.  

My Nubian's are pretty tall.  Last year, they had to bend down a little bit.  I am going to remake the head pieces and make them taller.  Start the neck space at the same place on the bottom, just extend it higher up.  I made my platform higher off the ground, because I am tall.  A cinder block at the end makes a great step.


----------



## sodamancer (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks!  thats what i needed.  I dont know what a pure nubian looks like so i am not sure if she is bigger or not.  I eventually want to breed her with a nigerian dwarf and get a mini nubian or a mini lamancha.  We will see however.  I am a true backyard herder.....meaning a suburban size property so the amount of feed may make me go with all nigerians.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I actually bought all the stuff yesterday to build my stand. I have a saanen wether that needs his feet trimmed every 3-4 weeks. He's 11 months and already 30inches at the withers. I also have a little nigerian buck kid. So I need to go from nigerian sized to giant saanen sized. I'm going to do the base at 16" (because I have a really long torso) and then do the head piece like 4ft tall off of that. I'm going out to build it today and I'll post pics when its finished.


----------



## sodamancer (Jan 17, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat. I actually bought all the stuff yesterday to build my stand. I have a saanen wether that needs his feet trimmed every 3-4 weeks. He's 11 months and already 30inches at the withers. I also have a little nigerian buck kid. So I need to go from nigerian sized to giant saanen sized. I'm going to do the base at 16" (because I have a really long torso) and then do the head piece like 4ft tall off of that. I'm going out to build it today and I'll post pics when its finished.


i would love to see when you have finished


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay.. All done!

This is what I ended up with. I'm still trying to figure out how to put a bucket of feed at differents hights thats easy to move up and down without getting in the way. I'll let you know what I come up with.

















And I even put the baby in it! He's a 6 week old nigerian dwarf.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 17, 2013)

You saanen is looking at you as if he is saying...'ummmm...you forgot the food bucket. Where is the food?'


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mac14 (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2013)

I finished the grain feeder part. I said I'd come back and post when I figured something out. I put little blocks of wood and then another board over it. Then I can slide the other board in and out and adjust the hight. I measured it to fit my goats.

(oh and the thing on the side is a kid bottle baby rack! It just sits on the side of the stanchion.)






Squirt modeling it seeing if it works!





Honey with the feeder lower.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

That is a great idea!


----------

